# Kona Coffee from Hawaii



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Anyone know of a good source of Kona beans? Tried some at the weekend and was a very different awesome taste very choclate esque friend as a source but limited and not many places seem to have them and they are expensive anyone recomend a supplier or particular bean?


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

http://www.coffeebeanshopltd.co.uk stock them if it helps


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Kona Beans are wonderful. I used to buy them green direct from Smiths Farm: http://www.smithfarms.com/

They send all around the World & pack them in 2 lbs parcels. In 2004 when I last purchased the price was very comparable to UK roasters.

The beans themselves were half the price of UK offerings but, of course, the cost of postage brought the price up.

Very helpful family run business. Very quick delivery.

There are some UK suppliers but I don't know how genuine they are.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Smith farm looks good, shipping is the killer $25 makes it £30 a pound (lb) with not duty or Vat!


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

​


mike 100 said:


> http://www.coffeebeanshopltd.co.uk stock them if it helps


Ordered some from here to try, how many days rest should I give them?


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

ronsil said:


> Kona Beans are wonderful. I used to buy them green direct from Smiths Farm: http://www.smithfarms.com/
> 
> They send all around the World & pack them in 2 lbs parcels. In 2004 when I last purchased the price was very comparable to UK roasters.


Yes I used to order from Smithfarms around that time. Cea would squeeze 3 US lbs into a Global Priority Mail Express envelope which cost just $9 to send, and which arrived in about a week, if I recall correctly. No doubt that loophole will have closed by now though...


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Walter Sobchak said:


> Ordered some for here to try, how many days rest should I give them?


Not tried these particular beans.. but I would give them 5 days minimum, you could also ask Liz at coffee bean shop.. always helpful


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

painty said:


> Yes I used to order from Smithfarms around that time. Cea would squeeze 3 US lbs into a Global Priority Mail Express envelope which cost just $9 to send, and which arrived in about a week, if I recall correctly. No doubt that loophole will have closed by now though...


Looks like $25 minimum shipping now


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Darn, that's a bit of a deal-breaker :/

Might be worth seeing what Sweetmaria's charges are like; they used to be competitive, too

http://www.sweetmarias.com/coffee/islands/hawaii


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

mike 100 said:


> Not tried these particular beans.. but I would give them 5 days minimum, you could also ask Liz at coffee bean shop.. always helpful


Had 100g delivered today with no roast date on them! Emailed the shop yesterday asking how many days rest I should give them, with no reply as yet. Gonna email them again now regarding the roast date.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

^^think I maybe tempted to send them back?


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

Yes Row said:


> ^^think I maybe tempted to send them back?


Will see if they get back to me, at £10 for 100g I'm not impressed with the lack of roast date.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

Had a reply that they were roasted on the 22nd and ready to use now!


----------



## Ian Clayton (Aug 15, 2014)

I know you can order it from us at RedTailCoffee.co.uk

http://www.redtailcoffee.co.uk/collections/featured-coffees/products/hawaiian-kona-whole-bean-coffee

We also sell it direct from Amazon.co.uk:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hawaiian-Kona-Whole-Bean-Coffee/dp/B00JJVQ9DI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1425561547&sr=8-1&keywords=redtail+kona

We source our Kona coffee direct from the Greenwell Estate and is their private reserve. It is not a blend, it is 100% Kona.

I hope this helps

Kind regards


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm heading out to Hawaii later this year to do some work on coffee berry borer. Maybe a will grab a bag or two to bring home


----------



## Steve7 (Dec 19, 2014)

Smith farms have great beans as I have bought there..

there is NO VAT on green coffee, so relax.

But.... I have emailed them several times over the last year to try and sort postage and what can fit in a parcel and no one ever replies.............

so so please tell me if you succeed as they can easily use a flat rate pack and stuff it full.


----------



## EJ-Guano (Oct 26, 2014)

http://www.hrhiggins.co.uk/coffees/original_coffees/hawaii/hawaii_kona/

Always good quality and great delivery


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

NickdeBug said:


> I'm heading out to Hawaii later this year to do some work on coffee berry borer. Maybe a will grab a bag or two to bring home


If you fancied an ethically organic grown fully traceable small farm 100% Kona then have ordered from here in the past ( webite rather, shall we say, clunky!):

http://www.konapurplemountain.com/

for international orders they do ask to hit the contact button at top of page to email them and the webshop address for an indication of price (without shipping):

http://www.shop.konapurplemountaincoffee.com/

Family owned and run by Donna Stiles, prices are not stupid, but their core business is not international so they have to take your order direct to the the post office! 16oz bag of medium roast beans is showing as $27.95 and the medium is sublime especially as a pour over / immersion; it does work as an espresso with something of a "fruity tang" but not it's strong point.(one of the pictures on the main website shows a pineapple in the picked ripe cherries, but don't think this is the "fruity tang"  )

The shipping is the killer part in terms of cost so if you can save on this by flying there....Contact details are on the website and sure somewhere it gives a list of local stockists if you / they not up for a visit.

Purple mountain med is in my top 10 beans list, so apologies, yes, may be showing a little bias









Regards

John

p.s just noticed they referring to greens as well., hmmm, plotting...


----------



## Alex Greenhill (Dec 3, 2019)

Only supplier and stockist in the UK for award winning 100% Kona Coffee Buddha Cup https://www.caferico.co.uk/coffee/branded-coffee-beans/buddhas-cup-coffee.html


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Maybe look into advertising options ^^^ @Alex Greenhill

@Sam_Pivotal @Tait @Hannah?


----------

